# Things You Need to Know as A Medical Student?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Being a medico of All Saints University is not just any random course that you opt for. It involves an equal quantity of hard work, dedication, and focus in order to successfully complete it precisely. However, if you are a new medico who has recently enrolled in the course then there are certain things that need to be known. 

*It's not Hard Work Only!*

Now, of course, there is some hard work involved in being a medico of *All Saints University St. Vincent. *That's because it is a professional course and that too a pretty crucial one but it is not limited to hard work entirely. In other terms, there would be some study pressure but you would have enough time for other activities like music, sports, and extracurricular tasks. However, time management is important. You need to be efficient with your tasks and comprehend its proper management.


----------

